
What's new and coming in C# 8 - Kennethtruyers
https://www.kenneth-truyers.net/2018/03/20/whats-new-c-8-0/
======
zombieprocesses
The title is a bit deceiving since it is what might be coming in C# 8.

Here is an interview with the PM of C# language development about what could
be coming in C# 8.

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/A-Preview-
of-C-8...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/A-Preview-of-C-8-with-
Mads-Torgersen)

Not anything earth shattering, but interesting nonetheless.

------
Shoothe
I'd be interested in looking at the generated IL, especially for nullability
info and default interface methods.

~~~
haxton
They're actually opening up the CLR and making changes to it now, so it's not
all compiler tricks!

~~~
Kennethtruyers
That's indeed true for the default interface implementation, but I believe for
nullability it's just compiler warnings. At runtime, nothing will be left in
the IL for this. It just isn't possible to do that and maintain backward
compatibility

